# Shave a GSD?



## btaylor19 (Dec 12, 2010)

Today I was told by a person that I should shave my 8 month old male to keep him cooler in the summer. I was always of the opinion that you do not shave a GSD. What are the opinions of you all?


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I would say no. Never heard of shaving a GSD for that purpose.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No, do not shave. I think there is a post on here somewhere that addresses that topic.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

other threads on this and its a big fat no!.. unless absolutely medically necessary. Their coat protects them from heat.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

As with the other threads....I just read the title and scream plaintively:


"NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!"


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with everyone else.......NNnnnnnooooooooo!!!  Just bathe and brush, brush, brush!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Dot not shave a GSD. Their coat protects from cold and cools in summer-also protects them from sun. Shaving should not be done unless it is for medical reasons.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hope you wanted to mentally slap that person. the answer is NOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

No you should never shave a double-coated breed!

The outer coat is what helps keep the dog cool and protects them from the sun, shaving removes this.

Removing the undercoat while leaving the outer coat however will help a lot to keep them cooler. You can help remove the undercoat by doing a lot of brushing or using an undercoat rake or Furminator. Bathing can also help loosen the undercoat, and some groomers will do a special undercoat removal or shed less treatment which can also help a lot. I don't take Bianca to a groomer that often, but I generally do take her for a de-shedding treatment at the beginning of the summer and I tell them to get out as much undercoat as they can. This seems to help her keep cooler and also keeps her from shedding too much in the rental cottage when we go on vacation.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The undercoat is their "insulation" from the elements of weather and the outer-coat protects them from the terrain.
"Dead undercoat should be removed, because after it dies....it serves no purpose."
That is why dog's shed their "thick undercoats" in the summer/hot months and regrow it in the winter/cold months.....besides the fact that all "hair" lives and dies on it's own anyway.
FYI....dogs that live their whole lives in a hot climate...will still keep a good strong undercoat because it protects them from heat exposure as well.
*Do not shave your GSD...nor should you strip the undercoat out either.....only remove what is shedding out naturally.*


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

please, please dont! I have some friends that are groomers and they send people away that want to shave a GSD type


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Geez Louise! this is frightening!!  Hope that person doesn't own a GSD. A double coated dog has protection against the cold as well as the heat.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ihave never shaved my gsd's, my aussie on the other hand is getting shaved down , she's 11 years old, the heat is getting to her and she is soooommmme hairy! Gosh knows what she'll look like when I'm done with her but atleast she'll be cooler


----------



## btaylor19 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank You all, I feel so much better and yes to the question of did I want to mentally slap that person.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

> my aussie on the other hand is getting shaved down , she's 11 years old, the heat is getting to her and she is soooommmme hairy!


Aussies really don't need it. I have owned Aussies for 9 years now and never shaved a one, including my 10+ year old and even my current red with a MASSIVE coat. I comb with a shedding rake once/twice a week. I clip the bum, the belly, the waste-producing zones, and the feathers off the legs (sticker reduction). I have had TONS of people ask me if he is hot til I lay him down and they see his whole belly is clipped short. The top is sun/cold protection. They will indeed burn with a short coat. Heat reduction is down low on the undersides.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

They may not 'need' it, but my girl at this point does I've never shaved her down before, keeping her trimmed up as you note. My friend who is a groomer does a fine job on her as well however she's moved a good distance from me and the groomers around here have no clue how to trim an aussie

Don't plan on shaving her down to skin for sure, she is to 'pretty' for that but am going to shorten that fur on her, I know she'll be much more comfortable in this wicked heat when she ventures outside. 

Thanks for the advice tho


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

It has to keep them cooler! We body clip our horses to keep them cool. 

My collie mix is really not liking the heat, but I hope to not have to shave him. I think the main reason people dont want gsd's shaved is because they will look awfull.


----------

